
For Software Developers: How to Find a Job with Relocation to Europe - Lexandrit
https://relocate.me/blog/job-relocation/a-practical-guide-to-finding-a-tech-job-with-relocation-to-europe/#more-1211
======
2rsf
A Swedish view on the list- Linkedin is your best friend Indeed is noisy and
not user friendly, I avoid it The Local Jobs doesn't have jobs relevant to
developers And finally if you know companies you are interested in, or a
niche, simply apply directly to them.

As for the "relocation" part it's very easy in Sweden, most companies will
support it and unless something was done terribly wrong you will get your work
permit as a developer.

~~~
bernierocks
Indeed is also filled with recruiters. Almost every job I found on Indeed was
a recruiter.

Usually the ones that aren't have a much shorter and brief description of the
job.

